# Corid Pellet dosage



## Melissa A Wilson (Dec 30, 2018)

I have a 110 lb goat with diarrhea. I also have some Corid pellets. Label says 454 grams for 100 lb (cattle). Does anyone know how that translates into a cup measurement??


----------



## Irish Eyes (Jan 1, 2019)

1c = 8 oz. There are 28g in 1oz. So, assuming my math is correct, that would mean 454g divided by 28g = 16.2 oz, which is about 2c. Hope that helps!


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Has a fecal been run to determine the cause? Treatment needs to be tailored to the cause of scours.

Corid pellets are very hard to dose, goats need a higher dose than cattle, and are not recommended. Based on personal experience also goats do not eat corid pellets well at all. Drenching per dosages listed here in Health and Wellness is what I have done for 10 years. For adults I do divide the dose into 2 and give morning and night.


----------

